

D&D Fifth Edition is coming, players asked to guide remake - Tashtego
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/10/arts/video-games/dungeons-dragons-remake-uses-players-input.html

======
mindcrime
UUuuugghhh, not another new version of D&D. This crap is _exactly_ the reason
I'm so down on playing. I spent a ton of money on AD&D 2nd Ed. stuff back in
the mid 90's when I was playing a lot... then I took a few years off from
playing, and when I looked at it again, v3.5 was out. Fine, I figured that was
fair, a few years had gone by and 2nd ed was pretty dated.

But right after I spent _another_ ton of money on v3 and v3.5 materials, they
announce 4th edition! WTF?!? I resisted even touching that edition until last
year when I caved in and bought a player handbook and rolled out a character
for an impromptu game with a few friends one weekend. And now they want to
roll out yet another new version?

Please... I know there's pressure to rev stuff in order to sell more copies of
the core rulebooks, but WotC are - IMO - shooting themselves in the foot with
the constant version changes. I'm sorry, but I'm not throwing out and
replacing a big investment in D&D materials every 4 years or so.

Seriously Wizards, if you want more of my money, you'd be better served
pushing out more material for an existing D&D version (preferably 3.5). Give
us an updated Ravenloft campaign setting and related stuff, give us a modern
Planescape, create entirely new realms (have you done anything completely new
since Eberron?), etc.

OK, rant over. :-)

~~~
Tashtego
I thought the last sentence of the NYT article was priceless- currently, the
only way anyone is bringing D&D material to the table on an iPad is if they
steal it, because Wizards _still_ doesn't sell any core digital content
(magazine articles and access to a rules website you can get for a monthly
subscription, but no books)

